
What is scrum and how to apply it to a startup - hoaphumanoid
http://miguelgfierro.com/blog/2014/what-is-scrum-and-how-to-apply-it-to-a-startup/
======
IndianAstronaut
The product owner bit is crucial. Right now I work on a team with no product
owner and it is just 2 devs who are trying to cobble together an agile/scrum
process because that is what management wants to see. A lot of the time I have
nothing to do since new features are not being suggested. There is also no
active QA work as well so nk bug fixes either unless I do the QA myself.

~~~
ogsharkman
I feel you dude, my team is treated like the CTO's personal skunk works and he
basically tells us to build X but then we never have a product owner... and I
die a little on the inside each time.

~~~
hoaphumanoid
Could you try to act as an unofficial product owner? Like trying to do
everything right but without explicitly saying it

